# zander in norwegen



## nordman

die meisten werden wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen, dass es in norwegen ein paar hervorragende zandergewæsser gibt.

hier mal ein paar aktuelle bilder von fængen aus nitelva und leira, zwei trueben fluessen, die bei lillestrøm in den øyerensee muenden:

die fische haben 83cm und 14pfd, 90cm und 16pfd sowie 91 cm und gut 18 pfd.

natuerlich sind die fische laichschwer, in norwegen gibt es allerdings keine schonzeit fuer zander, davon abgesehen werden die allermeisten zander dort released, da die norweger die fische nicht essen. aufgrund ihrer vorliebe fuer truebes wasser gilt der zander in norwegen als "kloakenfisch".

http://img116.*ih.us/img116/6015/andreasmitzandertx5.jpg

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/9128/zander90cm8kguz3.jpg


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Danke für den Bericht und den Pics Nordman#6 Wenn die Norweger wüssten, wie lecker Zander ist.....aber ähnlich denken Sie ja auch über aal....
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*

ja, und auch ueber quappe und hecht denken sie so.:m diese beiden fischarten gelten unter norwegern als "hundefutter".|rolleyes


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: zander in norwegen*

@nordman:

Tolle Fische.#6#6#6 

Stehen die Zander in Norge auch auf Gummi, oder geht Natur besser??? Auf den Bildern ist ja leider nix zu erkennen.
Wahrscheinlich nehmen sie aber alles, weil die Norweger den "kloakenfisch" sowieso nicht mögen und die Bestände Klasse sind, oder???


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*

gummi geht hervorragend, nur ist der grund in den beiden fluessen mit geæst dichtgepflastert, so dass es ein ziemlich verlustreiches angeln mit gummi ist.

der 83er ging auf wobbler, die beiden anderen auf køderfisch.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: zander in norwegen*



> die beiden anderen auf køderfisch.


 
.......also auf die altbewährte Methode.:m
Mal sehen, vielleicht komme ich ja mal in die Gelegenheit, dann weiß ich zumindestens bescheid wie es gehen könnte.
Danke für die Info´s!!!!:m


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*

und uebrigens, das angeln in den beiden zanderhaltigen fluessen ist frei, man braucht keine erlaubnis.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Hallo Nordmann,#h 

danke für die Info.Hört sich sehr interessant an.Habe aber noch
ein paar Fragen.
Kennst du einen Hüttenanbieter dort?
Gibt es dort Boote zu leihen?

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*

also, der beste bereich fuer zander in der nitelva fliesst mitten durch die stadt lillestrøm, da ist mit huetten wohl nix. gilt auch fuer die leira. ich kenne aber gute und guenstige huetten an der glomma bei sørumsand, der huettenvermieter hat auch ein boot.

schau mal unter www.hammeren.com

die glomma ist dort unbedingt vom boot aus zu befischen, sie ist da mehrere hundert meter breit. ein extrem abwechslungsreiches gewæsser. oder kennt jemand ein gewæsser, in dem man gleichzeitig kapitale hechte, barsche, zander, quappen, seeforellen, marænen, bachforellen, æschen, døbel, alande und rapfen fangen kann?
dort braucht man allerdings auch eine erlaubniskarte, die man als gast in einer der verlinkten huetten inklusive hat.

leira und nitelva sind nicht weit weg. die zander sind eigentlich nur bis ende juni gut zu befischen, danach verteilen sie sich wieder auf einer grossen flæche. hecht geht ganzjæhrig.

und noch etwas ist dort unbedingt erwæhnenswert: in den sumpfgebieten der unteren nitelva und leira, in dennen die zander gefangen werden, ist die zweithøchste konzentration von stechmuecken norwegens, gleich nach der inneren finnmark...:m


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: zander in norwegen*



nordman schrieb:


> also, der beste bereich fuer zander in der nitelva fliesst mitten durch die stadt lillestrøm, da ist mit huetten wohl nix. gilt auch fuer die leira. ich kenne aber gute und guenstige huetten an der glomma bei sørumsand, der huettenvermieter hat auch ein boot.
> 
> schau mal unter www.hammeren.com
> 
> die glomma ist dort unbedingt vom boot aus zu befischen, sie ist da mehrere hundert meter breit. ein extrem abwechslungsreiches gewæsser. oder kennt jemand ein gewæsser, in dem man gleichzeitig kapitale hechte, barsche, zander, quappen, seeforellen, marænen, bachforellen, æschen, døbel, alande und rapfen fangen kann?
> dort braucht man allerdings auch eine erlaubniskarte, die man als gast in einer der verlinkten huetten inklusive hat.
> 
> leira und nitelva sind nicht weit weg. die zander sind eigentlich nur bis ende juni gut zu befischen, danach verteilen sie sich wieder auf einer grossen flæche. hecht geht ganzjæhrig.
> 
> und noch etwas ist dort unbedingt erwæhnenswert: in den sumpfgebieten der unteren nitelva und leira, in dennen die zander gefangen werden, ist die zweithøchste konzentration von stechmuecken norwegens, gleich nach der inneren finnmark...:m


 


Danke,

mit dem letzten Satz hast du mir den Zahn gezogen.
Werde mich weiterhin aufs Salzige beschtänken.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Jirko

*AW: zander in norwegen*

...bei solchen bronzebuckeln könnte man(n) doch glattweg mal seine urlaubsplanung kippen :m... lieben dank für die feinen pics hein #6 #h


----------



## snofla

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Wow

tolle zander #6 

man lernt nie aus und wie ich dat so sehe muss ich mal weg vom fjord und ab an fluss

danke für die bilder hein #6


----------



## Leif

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Hallo,

ehr shöner Bericht. Bin total begeistert.
Was kann man denn noch so in den Flüssen fangen?
Hoffe du kannst mir helfen.

Gruß Leif


----------



## Jirko

*AW: zander in norwegen*

nabend leif #h

ich zitiere hein mal: "in dem man gleichzeitig kapitale hechte, barsche, Zander, quappen, seeforellen, marænen, bachforellen, æschen, døbel, alande und rapfen fangen kann..." #h


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*

jo, ich wuerd mal sagen, dass das revier dort fuer die klassischen suesswasserfische das beste und abwechslungsreichste von ganz norwegen ist! und alles in unmittelbarer næhe von oslo.

nur nochmal ein paar bilder von fischen, die wir in der ecke so im letzten halben jahr ausser zandern gefangen haben:

http://img364.*ih.us/img364/2303/hecht12db3.jpg

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/3851/stein25tm6.jpg

http://img376.*ih.us/img376/4931/lakedo6.jpg

http://img378.*ih.us/img378/9145/stein4uq4.jpg

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/6448/sj5xv8.jpg

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/4233/quappepx7.jpg

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/126/hechtwo3.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/8229/pb082041lh4.jpg


----------



## leopard_afrika

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Man Hein, hast du wieder deine fiese Ader? 
Alles gute zum Männertag!

P.S. Petri zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## ThomasL

*AW: zander in norwegen*

@nordman

super Bilder#6, ich glaube ich muss auch mal zum Süsswasserfischen nach Norge.


----------



## Kunze

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Hallo!

Klasse Fotos - Hein. #6

Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Da wird ja der Hund äh Fisch in der Pfanne verrückt! 
Tut das Not solche Bilder in ein Angelforum zu stellen?? Bei German Topmodell wär es o.k. gewesen, da hätte ich es nicht gesehen! Aber so? Wie soll ich jetzt meinen Blutdruck wieder unter Kontrolle bringen?


----------



## fraibeuter

*AW: zander in norwegen*

jau dat nenn ich ja ma klase informationen wir (3kumpels und ich) hatten überlegt nach jahrelangen expeditionen durch schweden endlich mal norwegen zu erobern! und zwar süßwasser region "gloma" südlich von oslo. waren uns nur noch nich ganz sicher da zu wenig informationen. aber nu sind wir überzeugt!!!!
übrigens wen es noch interressiert dort hin zu fahren schaut mal unter vögler angelreisen dort gibt es einige hütten zur auswahl.
über mehr berichte der region "gloma" wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## Justhon

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Hi nordman!


Du wagst es.....














mich so neidisch zu machen?:q:q:q:q:q


Wie groß waren die Quappen?

MfG


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*

hallo justhon,

die beiden grøssten hatten beide etwa 8 pfund bei længen von 77 bzw. 82cm.#h


----------



## oerkel

*AW: zander in norwegen*

Einfach nur schöne Bilder Herr Nordmann.#6 Neben den super Zandern bietet die Ecke ja wirklich super Möglichkeiten. Wann ist denn die beste Zeit für Quappe und Seeforelle. Die Bilder sagen ja Winter. Da ist es aber doch immer so kalt.:q  
Im Sommer muss doch auch etwas gehen, oder?

Mfg Oerkel


----------



## nordman

*AW: zander in norwegen*



oerkel schrieb:


> Im Sommer muss doch auch etwas gehen, oder?



klar: hechte, zander, æschen etc.

aber quappen und seeforellen im winter vorwiegend.


----------



## oerkel

*AW: zander in norwegen*

:l...na das hört sich gut an Nordmann. War südlich von Oslo schon auf Hecht und Lachs.  Das Verursachte bei mir Lust auf mehr. Also wir müssen in Kontakt bleiben.

Mfg Oerkel


----------

